# installing nokia bluetooth into alpine head unit



## moag (Jun 30, 2008)

im currently driving a 2004 renault clio but im fed up with the renault stereo. i have bluetooth set up for my phone, using the nokia ck-7w bluetooth adapter. if i purchase a alpine x001 or x100 will i have to buy the alpine bluetooth adapter or could i use my nokia setup?

thanks
john


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

You will have to buy the adapter for the head unit since this is the "brain" of the stereo system. The nokia will connect to the head unit via the bluetooth and broadcast through your stereo once it finds the bluetooth source. You will have to set your phone up to find the head unit and make some setting adjustments to your liking.


----------



## markdevas (Oct 18, 2008)

will i have to buy the alpine bluetooth adapter or could i use my nokia setup?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

If your phone has a bluetooth and your alpine has bluetooth you should be able to sync them accordingly. If your Alpine HU had the option and you did not get the adapter then, yes you will have to purchase the adapter.


----------

